# Amphibia 2010 Range



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Rather nice, not seen this one before









Model 060189










Strong contender for my first Amphibia! But what strap though?


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Not the original bracelet for sure, but if you get it from zenitar on the bay ask him to swap it for something else - he does nice black rubber replacements.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Funnily enough I didn't originally see it at Zenitar's store, but the seller has clearly 'borrowed' the picture, evidence in the bottom right corner now obvious!

Hm, rubber strap you say? As in one like this?










Not most obvious pic but I think it gives the idea, looks like the Seiko wavy Z22 type? The above Amphibia incidentally was my other choice, but just wish it had cyrillic instead...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

This would be the original picture before a bit of cut and paste by the other seller. Posted here for no other reason than gratuitous enjoyment


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Doesn't look like he has any rubber straps on at the moment. The one I was thinking about has a tyre tread style pattern on it. Roy sells them on his RLT section, look under budget straps. He also has a bunch of other straps that woulsd also suit.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry for sounding like a broken record but Roy's Heavy Duty Nylon straps is the way to go with any Amphibia! And they cost something like 3.5 quid...

A black one on the Mk2 Amphibia:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Rather nice, not seen this one before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would look great on black........................... Nylon ................Rubber.......leather ......anything but the bracelet Â


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Sorry for sounding like a broken record but Roy's Heavy Duty Nylon straps is the way to go with any Amphibia! And they cost something like 3.5 quid...
> 
> A black one on the Mk2 Amphibia:


Wherever did you get that idea? :huh: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wherever did you get that idea? :huh: :lol:


Oh, some block on some forum... keeps rejecting my generous offers for some of his amazing watches... you know the kind...  

Disclaimer: all credits for HDN straps on Vostoks should go for Mach! He also has a couple of Burans that look amazing on these straps.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Wherever did you get that idea? :huh: :lol:
> ...


keep applying the pressure, a man can only have so much resolve..


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

...anyways.... I will go take a looksie at these heavy nylons...

Colour choice might be an issue as I'm not overly certain on black. Olive could work?

Or... I'm rather partial of late to a spot of bundage









(Picture borrowed without proper consent...







)










Dapper posted a good one too ...



dapper said:


>


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> (Picture borrowed without proper consent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh... I was going to ask you about the lighter... :lookaround:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

howie77 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Being someone who has succesfully applied pressure myself (how do you think I got the Seagull 1963?) I know how to resist


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > (Picture borrowed without proper consent...
> ...


I wish I knew! Great pic eh, no info about it at all though I'm afraid - google image result!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> I wish I knew! Great pic eh, no info about it at all though I'm afraid - google image result!


It's probably an IMCO or some copy of an IMCO lighter. I had one for a short while but, as usual, some ex-girlfriend kept it. I actually liked it better than the Zippo I had at the time... the damn thing wouldn't light up or behave like a sudden flame-thrower. It was always a gamble for your eyebrows :focus:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I knew! Great pic eh, no info about it at all though I'm afraid - google image result!
> ...


Ha! superb, I might have to see about acquiring one of those.. do they crop up often, or a bit of a collector's piece?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Ha! superb, I might have to see about acquiring one of those.. do they crop up often, or a bit of a collector's piece?


They are both and they cost something like 5 quid so it's the best of both worlds.

YHPM


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Aren't you now solely collecting Smiths timepieces though Mach? Surely some conflict, perhaps?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Aren't you now solely collecting Smiths timepieces though Mach? Surely some conflict, perhaps?


Smiths? Wasn't Services?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you now solely collecting Smiths timepieces though Mach? Surely some conflict, perhaps?
> ...


Er... you may well be right there actually...


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

I have both the long case and round case Amphibias. The long case bracelet is good quality, much superior to the round case one and can be very comfortable. I've had mine for 3-4 years and it has worn very well so I wouldn't write it off until you get it home.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

robbra said:


> I have both the long case and round case Amphibias. The long case bracelet is good quality, much superior to the round case one and can be very comfortable. I've had mine for 3-4 years and it has worn very well so I wouldn't write it off until you get it home.


Yeap, I've read this before. These new ones supposedly have much better bracelets than the ones you get with the usual models.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A 'Taikonaut' nylon bund should suit those hooded lugs :yes: .....


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

robbra said:


> I have both the long case and round case Amphibias. The long case bracelet is good quality, much superior to the round case one and can be very comfortable. I've had mine for 3-4 years and it has worn very well so I wouldn't write it off until you get it home.


Yes, very interesting - I didn't know that. Your referring to the Ministry versions of the Amphibia rather than the new 1967 Amphibia I'm taking it?

As it happens I think I am looking at the smaller case though, from experience with my Seiko diver collection (*) I'm beginning to think I'd prefer something smaller.

(* all for sale, anyone?!







)


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

dapper said:


> A 'Taikonaut' nylon bund should suit those hooded lugs :yes: .....


Ah, cheers - that is certainly another option!

nb Hope you didn't mind blatant cross post of your earlier bund pic to this thread..


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

robbra said:


> I have both the long case and round case Amphibias. The long case bracelet is good quality, much superior to the round case one and can be very comfortable. I've had mine for 3-4 years and it has worn very well so I wouldn't write it off until you get it home.





martinzx said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > Rather nice, not seen this one before
> ...


I cannot agree.

:no:

None of the Amphibia seen in this thread has the same case as the white one you want.

It's a strange case. I have one, had a lot of try with some different straps, like nato, textile, rubber...

I don't like any of them :black eye:

This is a difficult case, I think it needs only a bracelet.

Anyone has different examples of straps for this same case?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> robbra said:
> 
> 
> > I have both the long case and round case Amphibias. The long case bracelet is good quality, much superior to the round case one and can be very comfortable. I've had mine for 3-4 years and it has worn very well so I wouldn't write it off until you get it home.
> ...


If that is the case............ i would not bother personally, unless maybe with a different colour dial.............my view only...


----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

Howie,

The long case (060) in the original post but on a closer look the bracelet isn't quite the same as mine but worth waiting to see. My watch on the Meranom website is 060334 and the bracelet has end caps on the links and can be seen on the larger view.

This one keeps far better time than my round case (420).

HTH

Rob


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

howie77 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > A 'Taikonaut' nylon bund should suit those hooded lugs :yes: .....
> ...


Not at all


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

robbra said:


> I have both the long case and round case Amphibias. The long case bracelet is good quality, much superior to the round case one and can be very comfortable. I've had mine for 3-4 years and it has worn very well so I wouldn't write it off until you get it home.





dapper said:


> A 'Taikonaut' nylon bund should suit those hooded lugs .....





Vaurien said:


> None of the Amphibia seen in this thread has the same case as the white one you want.
> 
> It's a strange case. I have one, had a lot of try with some different straps, like nato, textile, rubber...
> 
> ...





robbra said:


> Howie,
> 
> The long case (060) in the original post but on a closer look the bracelet isn't quite the same as mine but worth waiting to see. My watch on the Meranom website is 060334 and the bracelet has end caps on the links and can be seen on the larger view.
> 
> ...


My god, it's taken me this many posts to actually realise what I'm looking at, what a fool! Apologies if at any stage I've given the impression of being a total idiot - I actually hadn't noticed the hooded lugs or longer case shape and so had taken this to be one of the regular 420 case shapes. The clue was even in my original post with the reference, not to mention that actual picture!









Well there we go, epic FAIL on my part.









Nonetheless, still admiring the dial and if the case could be accommodated by a bund then all good.

Really appreciate all your input people, thanks..


----------

